# 35 Miles Per Gallon or Bust, Demands Group



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Lobbying group stops in Carlisle to raise public awareness of energy bill.

More...


----------



## The_Toecutter (Jul 30, 2007)

35 mpg isn't shit. Just by significantly altering a car's drag coefficient it appears possible to achieve 35 mpg combined, with no weight reduction, no engine displacement reduction, no frontal area reduction, no horsepower reduction, and no other efficiency improvements. City mileage won't improve much, but highway mileage will improve so significantly as to allow that combined economy to be achieved.

Read this article(flawed as it may be):

http://www.evworld.com/blogs/index.cfm?page=blogentry&blogid=228&authorid=87&archive=0

Low drag designs have been feasible since the 1930s.

Even further gains can be made. 80 mpg midsize cars that do 0-60 mph in 11 seconds and 35 mpg large SUVs are possible with minimal cost penalty using the best technology at our disposal. I might later elaborate on this subject with an evworld blog article I've been working on detailing a history of 70+ mpg prototype cars developed from the 1970s to present, and everything will be referenced.


----------

